# URGENT! Need roommate for furfright!!



## tsuki-manedwolf (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/992846/
our roommate dropped out on us, we need someone to room with us.
-tsuki


----------



## Dior (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't help but here's their lj community. Post there as well hope you find another roomie. 

http://community.livejournal.com/furfright/


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 14, 2009)

That sucks, Tsuki. If I needed a room, I'd offer, but I've already got one. Good luck finding somebody.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 15, 2009)

Watch out, you never know what kind of furry you will get.


----------



## Jay Snow (Oct 17, 2009)

I would love to if I had not already paid for my room. It sucks not having anyone to share with.


----------

